# Black mole Dots in mouth...



## pretz (Sep 25, 2003)

My 4 year old orange tabby, female, Salem, seems to have developed small black dots around her lower lip and under where her main fang comes down.

They just seems like little mole/black dots but I just don't know. Pretty broke at the moment and don't have vet money! thoughts? they don't seem to bother her at all but there are more now than there were 6 months ago. But just a couple in total.

I've been told orange tabbys are known to have "moley mouths"... thoughts?


----------



## CataholicsAnonymous (Dec 4, 2006)

Francoise (an orange lad) had lots of them on his gums and around his mouth. He even had a bunch of them above his eyes. Everyone thought the ones on his head were scabs, but I just called them big black freckles. It wouldn't hurt to have them looked at the next time she sees the vet. If they grow in size or get thick and protrude from the skin, then I'd certainly have them looked at. If they don't, they're probably just "beauty spots". :wink:


----------



## ~Siameseifuplz~ (May 6, 2007)

My friend's Orange Tabby boy had those. She brought him to the vet and they said they were age spots. They are harmless, like freckles.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

My three (male) orange cats and my friends orange/white (female) all developed these 'freckles' around their eyes, mouth, nose and feet.
If they don't bother the cat or change (like thickness) I don't think it is worth a trip to the vet. To relieve yourself, you can call and ask your vet about orange cat freckles or just mention it at kitty's next visit and have them take a look.
h


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

You asked this question a while ago

http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=402046&highlight=#402046

But yep, its because she is an orangie. Toby is a orange cat (or ginger as we call them in the UK) and he has a spotty mouth and freckles in his eyes 

all perfectly normal i would imagine


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

There's a big fancy name for it too, but I can't think of it at the moment. As others said, its part and parcel of being orange and perfectly normal.


----------



## queen of the nile (Aug 16, 2003)

Kobster said:


> There's a big fancy name for it too, but I can't think of it at the moment.


Lentigo spots  .


----------



## PrimoBabe (Feb 23, 2006)

Martin's an orange tabby cat, and he has freckles all over his mouth and little pink nose. My vet tells me that they're completely benign and harmless. They're certainly cute.


----------

